# Extra parking in Al Majara 2 or nearby in Dubai Marina :)



## Ross3UAE (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello, my girlfriend and I both need a car for work but we only have one space allocated with our apartment  Does anybody in the Al Majara complex have a space we could rent from them please? It would be a huge help! Thanks


----------



## Gds87 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi,

Hi, apologies for bumping an old thread but I recently moved into al Majara 2 and have a spare parking space (I don’t drive). Realise a year has passed since your original post but if still needed let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Amal7amadeh (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey, we’re thinking about moving into Al Majara, and need an extra parkingh spot. Is it still available?


----------



## Gds87 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi,

Yes it is still available. Feel free to DM me for details.

Thanks


----------

